# Florida Trains from around 1900



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

Is that first photo of the celestial railway? Where did you get these cool photos?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It's the Jupitar and Lake Worth RR 

http://www.jupiter.fl.us/HistoryWeb...ilroad.cfm

The pics were emailed to me 

Randy


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Randy, 

Check out this web site: 

http://www.taplines.net/

Matt


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr G on 08 Nov 2009 07:10 PM 
Randy, 

Check out this web site: 

http://www.taplines.net/


Great site Matt 
Thanks


----------

